# Antena para 26-31 Mhz



## Megaman777 (Abr 29, 2011)

saludos

Necesito hacer una antena para mi Ranger RCI 2950 que transmite desde la 26.000  hasta la 31.000 Mhz
*
Prefiero hacer una Omnidireccional, Vertical.*
*Alguien me pasa algun esquema ???
*
73´s


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 30, 2011)

Lo mejor es hacer una dipolo de media onda en V invertida.






Para calcular los valores en CM, debes hacer la siguiente formula...

142.5/frecuencia en MHz (en este caso es de 27 MHz)

El resultado es la antena completa (suma de los dos elementos de la antena dipolo)  y ese mismo se divide en dos para obtener el valor de cada elemento. Uno de ellos irá al centro del coaxial y el otro a la malla.

Esto es como 2,63m cada elemento.-

Saludos


----------

